# Test



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tracks*

Here are a couple of track designs we're going to work with for the coming season:














































All five tracks will be used twice in a 10 race rotating series using temporary curcuits. More details to come shortly.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

What we finally decided to do was build two 6' X 4' framed tables that can be bolted together either lengthwise or side-by-side. These tables will form the base for the temporary layouts we will be using, shown above. Since they are temporary courses they won't have the landscaping of a permanent track but it will also make transporting so much easier. I'm in the process of making molded rubber "concrete" barriers with fences attached, 12" long and 6" tall, that can be laid out like the barriers used on street courses. The first ones I've made weigh more than 20 ounces, to you have to wack it pretty good with a 3 ounce car to move it. But the good part is that they deform and won't scratch paint or generally break parts off. Unfortunately they're costing about $6 each to build, and I need at least 10. 

The first series will be the AMEURO Sports Car Series, using GTC and DTM cars for the most part. Countries participating will be the US, GB, France, Italy, Germany, Sweden, and Spain. All cars will be rear wheel drive only and must have working headlights for the enduro races, 2 of which are scheduled.

The tracks shown are designed for the tables to be laid end to end. This is because most of the guys hosting the races have long but not necessarily wide areas for us to race in. We can do the 12' X 4' or 6' X 8' layouts, and we could even stagger the base tables by drilling one more hole on each side of the 2X4 framing. The table tops will be painted green, and I will be making inside curbing that can be applied to a freestyle track layout.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

The second track looks like it's going to be the best. You should still do buildings like you were going to do before and just place them using two-sided tape or something. Also, you should start keeping a book of all your design layouts with names, like "Verona" for the one in Italy, and "Munich" for the one in Germany. That way when you announce a schedule all you have to say is the name of the track. Obviously the oval will be a U.S. track...unless you run it backwards then it can be Aussie. But then you need to throw a kangeroo on the track while the race is going on.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

For sticking structures down that may not be permanent, cheapo velcro works good too. re useable


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah, I like the 2nd and 4th layouts - those look like they will be some challenging tracks for you guys. Plus, if you guys can switch directions and run counter-clockwise rotation, that ought to give you some life out of each layout.


Have fun!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like you will have a nice variaty of tracks for your series. Definately keep Track 2, and The oval Track 3.

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Alrighty then, we've revised our tracks after a weekend of trying out several layouts. Here are the six we will use in what is now becoming a 12 race series to begin January 5th. Each track will be used twice, once in each direction and chosen at random the day before the event. The track will be set up the morning of the race to prevent unauthroized testing. 










From the top down they are:

1. North Bay, meant to be in the northern San Francisco Bay area such as where Infineon Raceway is, possibly at the old Hamilton Army Airfield.

2. River Front, possibly a St. Louis or New Orleans location.

3. High Desert, a track located near Lancaster, California at the Willow Springs course. This track will feature boxed elevation changes. 

4. Western Mesa, an Arizona track in a desert setting.

5. Bay City, a street course loosly based on the central part of San Francisco.

6. El Matador, located in Mexico just a bit south of El Paso, Texas. 

Classes will be GTC and DTM cars, stock tires, gearing and magnets.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Those all look like great layouts Pete! Definitely some great combinations of open straights and technical twists and turns. I think this time I don't have one particular favorite as I like them all! Awesome work and good luck on the series races!

PD2


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This coming weekend we're setting them up one by one and taking running length measurements to figure out how many laps will be run on each. A 1/32nd scale 24 hour race is only 45 minutes (24 hours divided by 32), so we're considering a mini-24 real soon too.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> This coming weekend we're setting them up one by one and taking running length measurements to figure out how many laps will be run on each. A 1/32nd scale 24 hour race is only 45 minutes (24 hours divided by 32), so we're considering a mini-24 real soon too.


AH! You guys aren't going to do what Allan and them did up in Tacoma and actually run a full 24 hours straight?  I could not believe they actually ran a full 24 hurs like that - amazing stuff for sure. I think the teams could be no less than 4 people per team. Still, at that rate, how much sleep do you get sleeping next to a slot car table with 4-8 slot car racers racing? LOL!!

I think the 45 minute-24 hour race is a better deal for sure!

Have fun!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

45 minutes on a short, tight track will seem a lot longer believe me. Things tend to get hotter, tires start chunking out pieces, and controllers get hot too. Losing a lap or two isn't as much of a deal either. The only drawback is it being two lanes at a time. If you have 8 entries it's still at least 3 hours to get through it.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Martin Simone said:


> 45 minutes on a short, tight track will seem a lot longer believe me. Things tend to get hotter, tires start chunking out pieces, and controllers get hot too. Losing a lap or two isn't as much of a deal either. The only drawback is it being two lanes at a time. If you have 8 entries it's still at least 3 hours to get through it.


That's very true Martin! I did not think about that. I was thinking they would at least have a 4 lane setup, if not an 8. Two lanes at a time would be VERY long to run the entire program. DOH!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

